
Programmers: Stop Calling Yourselves Engineers - hudon
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/11/programmers-should-not-call-themselves-engineers/414271/
======
paulrpotts
So, what's the title for a person with 43 years of experience programming
computers - not just GUIs, applications, or programs, but whole systems,
comprising tens or hundreds of thousands of lines of code across several
platforms and languages, and that often include writing specs, designing
protocols, drawing UML sequence diagrams and state machine diagrams, memory
maps, writing documentation, assembly procedures, and sometimes marketing
materials?

How about when my work includes reading datasheets and writing low-level
drivers, designing and implementing bootloaders, designing schematics, laying
out PCBs and ordering PCBs, and then soldering together the prototype boards I
designed, and testing my code not just with IDEs and debuggers but with
voltmeters and oscilloscopes and logic analyzers?

Serious question -- I don't actually have an engineering degree and so agree
that I'm not qualified to use the title "Engineer." But what's the job title
that conveys what I do?

------
nabla9
_technician_ \- a specialist in the technical details of a subject or
occupation. Software technician, computer technician.

